# Narrow Gauge Convention



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Next week is the National Narrow Gauge convention in Portland Or. This is one of my favorite conventions and this year I also plan to go to the Sumpter Valey RR after the convention. 

Who else is going? Might be a great time to get together and meet face to face. 

Stan Ames 
http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

I'll be there as one of the 2 folks staffing the Timber Heritage Association table. Anyone who stops by, please introduce yourselves - it's always nice to meet folks I've talked with online. 

Stanley, funny you should mention the Sumpter Valley Railroad. A friend of mine and I are doing the "engineer for a day" thing there this Sunday. I'm very excited as the loco's there are much larger than the Falk and Bear Harbor (our local steam locomotives). 

Greg Coit 
Arcata, CA


----------

